# Akhtar Saeed Vs Central Park



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Which one is better and why?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

i guess akhter saeed location wise


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Is that the only reason?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

from my point of view... i sooo wanted in akhter saeed but my name dint come.. 72% agg  well now gave central park's interview and waiting for it.. someone said cpmc has completed its admissions


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Akhtar Saeed are still calling people for interview but only A levels. Not FSc. They told me that they have selected a bunch from FSc and rest of the seats are for A level students.


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll probably be going to AMDC.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

i have been called from rashid latif... my interview in riphah is on second nov... waiting for central park.. suggest me something... plus annual dues of rashid latif..


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

Angry Bird said:


> from my point of view... i sooo wanted in akhter saeed but my name dint come.. 72% agg  well now gave central park's interview and waiting for it.. someone said cpmc has completed its admissions


oh ho,, last year my aggregate was 69 and akhtar saeed medical college gave me admission after interview


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

I personally think CPMC and AMDC are better than RLMC.


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Bloom where are you studying at the moment?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

anyones aware of per annum dues of rlmc?


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

It's 850,450 for first year.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

are you sure?


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

I got the fees structure with the prospectus. That's what it says.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

does it include hostel and mess too? someone said its about 14 lac to my dad


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Single room additional 240,000, and for shared 174,000. As for 14 lacs. Thats for a foreign seat. 

Local (first year): 850,450
Local (Annual charges, besides first year): 667,950
Overseas (first year): 1,093,100
Overseas (Annual): 880,600
Foreign (first year): $14,439
Foreign (Annual): $11,564


Hope that helped.


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Mess is included in the hostel charges stated above.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks alot man it really helped me... which page of prospectus i am finding but dint found


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

Username said:


> Bloom where are you studying at the moment?


...no..i decided to repeat


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

oh ok


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

It's not on the prospectus. They gave me a separate sheet. 


Bloom what's your agg now? And where are you planing to go this year?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

Username said:


> It's not on the prospectus. They gave me a separate sheet.
> 
> 
> Bloom what's your agg now? And where are you planing to go this year?


bloom is going to repeat


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh alright. = )


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

no no guys this time i have applied in fmh skzmdc shalmar sharif and lmdc my aggregate is 75.02


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

so whats your expectation where you will get in?


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

after checking lists of skmdc and shalamr ,,i don't know  may be in sharif or lmdc


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

what about central park?


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

i didn't apply there


----------

